# Effexor vs. Paxil



## christiem (Mar 1, 2006)

Hi! I was searching through the old messages trying to find something that might answer my questions, but I didn't, so here goes:

Has anyone taken both Paxil and Effexor and if so which was better and why?

My dr. is taking my off Paxil because it has pretty much done nothing for me at all, even at 40 mgs, and he wants to start me on effexor.

Any advice you can give? :stu 

Thanks!


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

Well I'm thinking of making the switch from an SSRI similar to Paxil (Lexapro) to a drug similar to Effexor (Cymbalta). I'll let you know how that goes, if I end up doing it. So far, only Paxil CR (25 mgs) has been the only thing that's worked for me.

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## christiem (Mar 1, 2006)

Thanks maggi- 

Let's keep each other updated on how the switch works.

:thanks


----------



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

christiem said:


> Has anyone taken both Paxil and Effexor and if so which was better and why?


I have, and I'll call it a tie. They were both equally useless.


----------



## Lupus (Oct 29, 2005)

Its different for each person. If effexor works its miles ahead of alot of the other ssri's as far as potency goes. Which is also one of its negative points, its so potent that withdrawl from it is pretty painful and scary.


----------



## christiem (Mar 1, 2006)

Isn't different in that effexor is an SSNRI and not just an SSRI? So (and this is just a guess, there are those of you out there that know MUCH more than me) if its affecting more brain chemicals, withdrawal would be more difficult, right? Anyone who knows more or knows for sure, please comment! Thanks!


----------



## 13times (Dec 24, 2004)

christiem said:


> Isn't different in that effexor is an SSNRI and not just an SSRI?


Uh huh.



christiem said:


> So (and this is just a guess, there are those of you out there that know MUCH more than me) if its affecting more brain chemicals, withdrawal would be more difficult, right?


I'm really not sure if that is the reason or not, but Paxil was easy for me to taper off of and Effexor was pretty difficult.


----------



## firedancer (Nov 14, 2003)

i took paxil for 2 years and it worked wonderfully. and i probably would of stayed on it if i didn't have to keep upping the dosage. about a year or so later after quitting and swearing i would never touch it again (horrible withdrawal), i tried it again because my pdoc convinced me to - it bombed. my pdoc then had my try effexor - nothing.

i am now on lamictal and am feeling so much better.


----------



## christiem (Mar 1, 2006)

I've been on effexor er for 2 days now and I feel miles different from when I was on paxil. Is it possible to feel effects that fast?


----------



## PBNC (Mar 4, 2006)

christiem, I also felt effects after 2-3 days on Effexor. It really caught me by surprise to have it kick in so fast.


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

Yes, Effexor can kick in in as little as 3 days for some people, especially if you are switching over from an SSRI (although it usually will take longer). The NRI component is relatively fast-acting.

I have not tried Paxil (don't really want to either), but Effexor worked pretty well for me. Helped a lot with depression. I went up to 150mgs, but stopped. It gave me tinnitus, which I didn't tolerate, otherwise I would have gone up on the dosage.


----------



## jonez (May 3, 2006)

I was on paxil for 2 years and now i'm taking effexor. I feel like there real close to the same thing. They both helped me about the same. I would say maybe effexor is a little bit better if any. Also, I have missed a few days worth of doses on both, and the consequences are the same for me; Nausea, dizziness and generally feeling sick.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Paxil hasn't done anything for me and I've been at 40 mg for a while. Effexor helped me at 150 mg but it made me so, so tired and sweaty. I couldn't handle it.


----------



## pikindaguy (Nov 21, 2004)

20mg of Paxil made me sleep for about 10-11 hours a day which was really crappy..right now I've been on Effexor XR for almost two weeks now..started at 37.5 for a week and have been on 75mg for 10 days with few side effects so far, but not much benefit either. I'll probably keep trying it until my xamples run out and then call my doctor..


----------



## emily77 (May 4, 2006)

I've been on both, and couldnt continue with either. Paxil I was able to take for a much longer time period, but the weight gain was terrible, and eventually my cholestorol got too high, and they took me off it. I recently took effexor, but only for a month, because my blood pressure shot up.


----------



## itchynscratchy (Apr 8, 2006)

Now are we talking about Paxil or Paxil CR, because I found there is a big difference between the two. I did well on Paxil CR, but when it was recalled last year my Dr had to switch me to the non-controlled release tablets. I spiralled downward fast. She referred me to a psychiatrist who switched me to Effexor (I was up to 300mg) and now she's switching me back to the Paxil CR. She thought the Effexor would be better because it might give me more energy during the day. Effexor triggered migraines and appetite loss (I've lost 15 lbs since February & I didn't really want to). And it had no effect on my energy; I can still sleep 15 hours a day after I take it. My psyc also thinks it may have increased my anxiety because my dermatillomania got worse after I started it.

Lupus is right, though, what works well for some might work differently for others. I guess it takes some time to work out the right combo specific to each person's brain chemistry.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

How is Effexor on weight gain?

I run 20mi/week and STILL gained 25-30lbs. Come to think of it, Celexa was almost as bad in terms of weight gain when I was on tfour years ago.

My doctor suggested possibly switching to Effexor now that I am starting to taper off of Paxil a little bit (after being up to 40mg, I am teetering between 20 and 30 on bad days).


----------



## itchynscratchy (Apr 8, 2006)

millenniumman75 said:


> How is Effexor on weight gain?
> 
> I run 20mi/week and STILL gained 25-30lbs. Come to think of it, Celexa was almost as bad in terms of weight gain when I was on tfour years ago.
> 
> My doctor suggested possibly switching to Effexor now that I am starting to taper off of Paxil a little bit (after being up to 40mg, I am teetering between 20 and 30 on bad days).


I actually lost my appetite when I was on Effexor. Weight loss is listed as a side effect, but not gain.


----------



## itchynscratchy (Apr 8, 2006)

13times said:


> I'm really not sure if that is the reason or not, but Paxil was easy for me to taper off of and Effexor was pretty difficult.


Really? Tapering off Paxil was hard for me, I experienced headaches and vertigo.


----------



## SSRIManiac (Jun 14, 2014)

Paxil worked better for me for social anxiety but caused weight gain. Effexor didn't work as well but did work somewhat. My Dr. Said Effexor wouldn't cause weight gain but I find that hard to believe b/c I did gain some weight on it too, just not to the extend of Paxil.


----------



## DeafBoy36 (Dec 12, 2009)

I have been on Effexor three times. 

My experience is that… it CAN work for some people to some extent…..

at only one point… my anxiety/depression was in remission at 375 mg for a short time… That was a nice relief. 

Biggest issue I have had with them are: weight gain, sexual dysfunction and the worst of all sedation. 

It's certainly better than all other SSRIs, but since Effexor ultimately didn't work out for me, I'm turning to a MAOI for the first time.


----------

